# I've seen it all now .....



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL .... unbelievable ... using a snow-blower to pull a core aerator tow behind .... not sure how well that works ....


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

I always wondered if the reel mower attachment could be retrofitted as a core plugger or perhaps with verticut blades....but I guess the tow behind is a whole different approach?


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

how the heck would you ever turn it around?


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

Hmmmm... Not a bad idea LOL


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

jerryvvv said:


> how the heck would you ever turn it around?


If you move the wheels down it should turn since the wheels on the aerator roll independently?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

that poor friction disc!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I'd be surprised if that were a core,(plug) aerator it looks like a simple spike aerator. The blower should be able to pull that quite easily even with the bricks in it. The poor guys wife is probably using the riding lawn mower running an errand to the store to pick up groceries.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

tdipaul said:


> that poor friction disc!


Exactly. Never designed to pull anything.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Snapper has used friction disc's to run lawn mowers and rear engine riding lawn mowers for decades. That guy could pop a wheelie in 2nd gear and still have disc,(maybe) left to blow those heavy drifts or plow the garden next spring with the snowblower tilling attachment he's fabricated.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Zavie said:


> Snapper has used friction disc's to run lawn mowers and rear engine riding lawn mowers for decades. That guy could pop a wheelie in 2nd gear and still have disc,(maybe) left to blow those heavy drifts or plow the garden next spring with the snowblower tilling attachment he's fabricated.


Yes, emphasis on properly designed for applications. And while there is always a safety factor designed in, ground engaging attachments take a lot of torque to work.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Also, years ago, when I worked in a Sears hardware store. We had a sheet when selling tractors. Iirc, you needed at least 17 hp lawn tractor for ground engaging applications, so you had enough transmission and weight to work properly. 

Cant tell you how many people came in in winter, couldn't understand why they couldn't push a foot of snow with their 42" plow blade on a lawn tractor. Weight, traction, simple physics. Hence plow guys run heavy duty trucks. 

Big difference between a 20 Hp kubota or John John Deere tractor than your 25 hp lawn tractor.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I was thinking along the lines of a Mantis sized tiller, if anything this thread spurs my imagination to run wild, lol


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Curious, did they ever make a tiller attachment in there Trac Team attachments?

If not, that might certainly be a worthwhile fabrication for one of the older Ariens machines.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I sure wish I had one of the Brush attachments ...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Actually, from the scotlawrence page, it appears the tiller attachment was for a 932 series .....

Known attachments for the 932000 series:
832001 - 24 Inch Rotary Brush Attachment
832002 - 20" Sno-Thro attachment
832003 - 24" Sno-Thro attachment
*832004 - Rotary Tiller Attachment*


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I actually restored a 60's era Ariens Tiller, front tine, and it is belt driven, and works flawlessly, never had any slippage in any terrain....


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Omg my wacky imagination was spot on! Ok now way out of the box thinking. An attachment for cement mixer, brush hog, outdoor washing machine, (that way you are close to the line for hanging up stuff to dry), the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If he extended the mount for the aerator/plugger he could remove the weights and just use it like a sulky and stand on it for weight !!

.


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

tdipaul said:


> that poor friction disc!


i would think the drive belt would start slipping before the disc would


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

That first picture reminded me of something I hadn't thought about for years. When I was a kid the first power mower the folks got was a Toro Reel mower. After it was well worn and had been replaced, Dad gave it to us to play with. Pulled the cutter bar and made a pull behind cart and ran it around the farm yard. Neither great nor fast, but it was fun when you're around 8.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'll give credit for thinking outside the box, anyways.

From my experiences, it seems like the friction disk slips before the belt, but it probably depends on the machine.

If you select a slow speed, so you're also getting some more torque? I'll bet this could work, with a good blower, and enough weight for traction. Mine will push itself way harder than I could manage by shoving it manually.

I mean, if it's what you've got available, or you're having fun with a machine you got cheap (maybe it's got a blown auger gearbox), hey, why not give it a shot? Adding an air filter would be good, though.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HCBPH said:


> That first picture reminded me of something I hadn't thought about for years. When I was a kid the first power mower the folks got was a Toro Reel mower. After it was well worn and had been replaced, Dad gave it to us to play with. Pulled the cutter bar and made a pull behind cart and ran it around the farm yard. Neither great nor fast, but it was fun when you're around 8.


I did something similar when I was a kid. My grandmother's gardener claimed her 1961 Toro 21" Whirlwind Model 20122 wouldn't start anymore, so she let him buy a new one and 6ish-year-old me talked my dad into letting me take the Toro home to "experiment" on. I took it apart and cleaned everything and put it back together and it worked fine. It was from one of the first years they had the "Safety-Spin" wind-up starter, I think. I used it to mow lawns in the neighborhood for 12+ years into the mid 70s (it had the bagger and every option), and my dad still used it well into the 1980s. I also rigged it with a skateboard hinged behind it (the front wheels were driven) and we used to ride it around the neighborhood (with the blade removed). Here's a 12-year-old me (and my siblings) with it...

1961 Toro Whirlwind


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Ha, that looks like fun!


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

oneacer said:


> Actually, from the scotlawrence page, it appears the tiller attachment was for a 932 series .....
> 
> Known attachments for the 932000 series:
> 832001 - 24 Inch Rotary Brush Attachment
> ...


I have the* 832004 onthe 932017 corded electric 2+2 and It works so good I'll never go back to gas(unless I'm using the rear tine rocket5 to do an entire lawn or large veggie garden.)*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm just guessing but I think the tires would slip before the belt due to the gear reduction from motor pulley to drive pulley. Same with the friction disc unless it was the higher gears, then it might be a toss up.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Mountain Man said:


> Exactly. Never designed to pull anything.


I believe the old, well-built Ariens did have a sulky option at one time. It went with the lawn mower attachment.
But no, off-brand equipment as shown in the picture will not put up with that treatment for long.


----------



## snow_throwing (Feb 11, 2016)

Rooskie said:


> I believe the old, well-built Ariens did have a sulky option at one time. It went with the lawn mower attachment.
> But no, off-brand equipment as shown in the picture will not put up with that treatment for long.


Indeed! Honestly having one of '60s Ariens I wouldn't worry about the friction disc. Or much else on that thing. It's more likely to shred your grass than the disc.


----------



## kshansen (Aug 4, 2020)

The one thing I'm not seeing mentioned here is at least all the snowblowers I have had the pleasure of running over the last 50+ years none of them had air filters on the motors. Not sure if the old Ariens mower attachment came with air filters for the summer use.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, air filters are required for summer use .....


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

kshansen said:


> The one thing I'm not seeing mentioned here is at least all the snowblowers I have had the pleasure of running over the last 50+ years none of them had air filters on the motors..


My 932017 's air filter, is an extension 🙂 cord


----------



## snow_throwing (Feb 11, 2016)

The tecumseh engines def had an air filter. I spent too much time trying to get the right air flow on mine before the predator swap


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

snow_throwing said:


> Indeed! Honestly having one of '60s Ariens I wouldn't worry about the friction disc. Or much else on that thing. It's more likely to shred your grass than the disc.


I wish i could like that picture twice!!


----------

